# Belt size tolerances



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm in the process of ordering a spare auger and drive belt for my 1979 Ariens (924039). I've gathered the Ariens part numbers as follows:

Drive: 072098 - 3/8" x 33"
Auger: 072108 - 1/2" x ?

My question is regarding the auger belt circumference. Some sources list 36", some list 37", and others 36.5". Is a 1 inch tolerance acceptable for an auger belt? I ask because I am buying generic kevlar belts to avoid OEM prices, but I want to know what size is best to order.

Anyone encounter this before?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

These Pix belts are great.
https://www.amazon.com/Kevlar-Replacement-Ariens-72108-07210800/dp/B0031PB816

The idler pulley for the auger is adjustable so you can slop a bit. The old school dimensions were 36.8 for the belt number 07210800 just FYI.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The width/anlge of the belt also influences how low it rides in the pulley and therefore the length...... a slight difference make a pretty big difference one way or the other. Try to go by the OE specs as much as you can...... some auto and farm stores have a belt measuring tool if you are unsure - take the old one in. The Kevlar or Aramid fiber belts like the Pix belts are very good quality......


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I checked a couple of my regular sources and a 36.5" length seems to be the consensus.

Here's a Kevlar wrapped belt matching your specs on eBay with free shipping):

72108 ARIENS SNOWBLOWER BELT Kevlar replacement BELT 1/2x 36.5 OD (2K23) | eBay

Interesting that the Ariens specs are so difficult to uncover . . . . I suspect that Ariens wants you to buy theirs.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

For future reference:
Main Belts Sizes Reference

Ariens 07210800 36.8 x 0.531 4L Section 36-13/16 x 17/32, 36.813 x .531


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I used a Kevlar 4l360 worked fine on my 924039.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions! Looks like I have plenty of options aside from OEM. I'll try to pick up one of the 36.5" belts on eBay. If not, I'll aim for 37" as it's closer to 36.8


----------

